# Post a photo of you riding not wearing a helmet.



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jun 2016)

I'm sick to the back teeth of most cycling photos having helmets in them. 

So in the interest of balance....

Here's me not wearing one on a ride...






Please join in the revolt.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2016)

Damn, my eyes are closed


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2016)

Eyes open but framing fail...


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2016)

@hopless500 ( in the background ) and i touring in Belgium just outside Namur last summer.


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## RedRider (1 Jun 2016)

Eyes closed, dreaming, somewhere in Yorkshire


----------



## mickle (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2016)

Well, I've never crashed with my eyes closed, but...  Beware @mrandmrspoves else I will dig around for a pic of you with a cap on. 

This one was from about this time of year last year... you can tell by the rhodede...rodeeden... raincoat


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jun 2016)

Thanks to @Arfcollins for this one at the Castle in the Air, Fareham


----------



## Cubist (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## jefmcg (1 Jun 2016)

My usual pic for such a circumstance ....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Eyes closed, dreaming, somewhere in Yorkshire
> 
> View attachment 130390


Brilliant.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2016)

Wot?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2016)

mickle said:


> View attachment 130392


Second time around?


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jun 2016)

From a ride out with my daughter on fathers day last year.


----------



## 2IT (1 Jun 2016)

mickle said:


> View attachment 130392



Often wonder what others on the forum look like. Looks like I'll remember Mickle. This helps explain your emphasis on a clean and well maintained bike.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2016)

2IT said:


> Often wonder what others on the forum look like. Looks like I'll remember Mickle. This helps explain your emphasis on a clean and well maintained bike.


Don't ever buy a 2nd hand saddle from him though.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2016)

2IT said:


> Often wonder what others on the forum look like. Looks like I'll remember Mickle. This helps explain your emphasis on a clean and well maintained bike.


Don't think I'll forget him either.



Crackle said:


> Don't ever buy a 2nd hand saddle from him though.


He's sold one of the bikes remember.


----------



## RedRider (1 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Wot?


DQ-ed, that character's wearing a tiny, black aero-helmet.


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I am going to guess there is a stick involved out of shot.



Or drugs


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I am going to guess there is a stick involved out of shot.


No, he's just on his way to his bike.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I am going to guess there is a stick involved out of shot.


No, he looks to me like a serious dog, who does not like farking around.


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2016)

Two from London... Top one is from Free Cycle which happens again on Sat 30th July 2016, bottom is from the first space4cycling ride (this is description of the photos, so please don't delete it again)


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## Haitch (1 Jun 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> View attachment 130414



That is a superb photo. Thank you.


----------



## RedRider (1 Jun 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> View attachment 130414






Rd


----------



## theclaud (1 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Don't ever buy a 2nd hand saddle from him though.


Niche market. Cheltenham or Llangollen.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2016)

Alan H said:


> That is a superb photo. Thank you.


Shame the photographer couldn't hold the camera still ....


----------



## RedRider (2 Jun 2016)

A 'nook' or 'cranny' maybe, certainly somewhere to store a statue of St John, but I never thought of one as a 'niche' before.

niche
niːʃ,nɪtʃ/
_noun_

synonyms: recess, alcove, nook, cranny, slot, slit, hollow, bay, cavity, cubbyhole, pigeonhole, opening, aperture;
mihrab
"in a niche in the wall is a statue of St John"


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Shame the photographer couldn't hold the camera still ....


Snapped on his iPhone whilst riding his bike!


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jun 2016)

. . . or maybe it's because we are approaching the speed of light!


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Snapped on his iPhone whilst riding his bike!


Chapeau!


----------



## Cubist (2 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> Niche market. Cheltenham or Llangollen.


We need a "slapped wrist" smiley.


----------



## iandg (2 Jun 2016)




----------



## Old jon (2 Jun 2016)

Last year, ain't the bike clean !


----------



## Ian H (2 Jun 2016)

<-----------------------


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2016)

User said:


> He certainly looks pretty focused, which is why I am not buying @Crackle's nonsense about palming him off with that old BSO.


That's a Raleigh Pioneer that is. BSO my left paw!


----------



## snorri (2 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> That's a Raleigh Pioneer that is.


The choice of connoisseurs


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2016)




----------



## Markymark (2 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 130444


Why have you got enourmous glass pedals?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> Why have you got enourmous glass pedals?




I need that extra float for my knees


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jun 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> From a ride out with my daughter on fathers day last year.
> 
> View attachment 130408



Hey, I've got your video!



GC


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jun 2016)

@hopless500 and i again last summer somewhere in Belgium. Hop is looking for the nearest pub i must add.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2016)

Ianrauk Jnr stoking with @arallsopp


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Ianrauk Jnr stoking with @arallsopp


That is a wicked looking machine.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2016)

Mugshot said:


> That is a wicked looking machine.




It's is jolly good fun indeed...


----------



## srw (2 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Ianrauk Jnr stoking with @arallsopp


He's not pedalling at the back...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> He's not pedalling at the back...




Little slacker


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2016)

User13710 said:


> His little feet look awfully close to the chain, or is that an illusion?




He'd really have to bend his foot to touch the chain and the chain runs through a rubber pipe anyway. Looks closer then it is.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (2 Jun 2016)

Not a photo but you can spot me here sans-helmet 
View: https://youtu.be/7hD5eosuiOg


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jun 2016)

Too cold for a helmet.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jun 2016)

Picture taken by @flyingfifi on our latest tour


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Little slacker



The chain passenger is a bit slack?


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> @hopless500 and i again last summer somewhere in Belgium. Hop is looking for the nearest pub i must add.
> 
> View attachment 130459
> View attachment 130460



Hellloooooo ladies xx


----------



## steve50 (3 Jun 2016)

Me!


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 Jun 2016)

Me and Mrs D on the way up Alpe d'huez.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2016)




----------



## Dave Davenport (3 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 130593


Have you ever considered getting a full face helmet? (just saying).


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2016)

At the summit of Mont Cenis, in 2013:


----------



## Smithbat (3 Jun 2016)

Here is me, tonight half way through my ride.


----------



## User10119 (4 Jun 2016)

View media item 9032Today's little bimble with Cubs and an extra teenager (his second ever attempt at stoking, and he clocked up over 12 miles!)
View media item 9034The SmallestCub - this was the first Proper Ride he's done on the Beinn24.
View media item 9033The EldestCub on his new-to-him Triban
View media item 9031Sunshine, smiles and selfies. And not a helmet in sight.


----------



## newfhouse (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 130593


I thought I'd ticked the 'no publicity' box. More leaning than riding.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4307504, member: 10119"]View media item 9032Today's little bimble with Cubs and an extra teenager (his second ever attempt at stoking, and he clocked up over 12 miles!)
View media item 9034The SmallestCub - this was the first Proper Ride he's done on the Beinn24.
View media item 9033The EldestCub on his new-to-him Triban
View media item 9031Sunshine, smiles and selfies. And not a helmet in sight.[/QUOTE]
Kids on bikes having fun without safety gear!! The ultimate rebellion, I applaud you ma'am.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

newfhouse said:


> I thought I'd ticked the 'no publicity' box. More leaning than riding.


Strangers in the night .... doo doo bee doo doo


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Who farted?


He who smelt it dealt it.


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Here is me, tonight half way through my ride.
> View attachment 130617


That's never Buckinghamshire - no potholes!

(Am I terribly sad because I saw Aylesbury and then tried to work out where the photo was taken?)


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> That's never Buckinghamshire - no potholes!
> 
> (Am I terribly sad because I saw Aylesbury and then tried to work out where the photo was taken?)


You are not sad at all, I would have done the same. Just for your info it was on the Risborough Road, just past Terrick roundabout before you go down the hill towards Little Kimble, I then went round the bad bend into Marsh and Bishopstone, came out at the Bugle Horn and then home.

I take it you are local then?


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2016)

We're in Amersham - out through Missenden, past Chequers and along that road is one of our semi-regular routes.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jun 2016)

I walked past chequers on a 10k walk a couple of weeks ago, I am trying to build up my distance but living where we do it is all flipping hills!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2016)

Myself and Little H heading off to the park this morning


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Jun 2016)

Last week on the annual canal ride from mk to berkhampstead. There seemed to be more pub's this year


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> He who smelt it dealt it.


He who denied it supplied it ....


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jun 2016)

One from last year. I can't do the photo whilst riding at the same time as I may fall off, in which case a helmet _may _help..


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> He who denied it supplied it ....


He who observed it served it.


----------



## swansonj (4 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> He who smelt it dealt it.





Fab Foodie said:


> He who denied it supplied it ....





Markymark said:


> He who observed it served it.



I note the use of "he" each time. Boys, eh.


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2016)

swansonj said:


> I note the use of "he" each time. Boys, eh.


She who deduced it produced it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

swansonj said:


> I note the use of "he" each time. Boys, eh.


I went to an all boys school ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> She who deduced it produced it.


He/She/It who blurted it squirted It .....


----------



## theclaud (4 Jun 2016)

A photo taken by the local rag, who like to recycle the astonishing 'Woman cycles to work as if it's completely normal' story every couple of years...


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> He/She/It who blurted it squirted It .....


He who said the verse made the atmosphere worse.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> He who said the verse made the atmosphere worse.


He who said the rhyme did the cryme ....


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> He who said the rhyme did the cryme ....


He who accuses blew the fuses.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> A photo taken by the local rag, who like to recycle the astonishing 'Woman cycles to work as if it's completely normal' story every couple of years...
> 
> View attachment 130684


Anyone know who this mysterious woman is?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> He who accuses blew the fuses.


He who pulled the face polluted the space ....


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> He who pulled the face polluted the space ....


Whoever resented it, presented it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> Whoever resented it, presented it.


He who enthused it diffused it .....


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> He who enthused it diffused it .....


The slanderer made the gland error.


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2016)

User said:


> oi enough


He who policed it released it


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I went to an all boys school ....


----------



## Phil Fouracre (4 Jun 2016)

You've all obviously got bored with 'another helmet thread' :-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I went to an all boys school ....


That explains a lot


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Anyone know who this mysterious woman is?


She comes from Mumbles and rarely tumbles.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> He who policed it released it


He who detected it ejected it ....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> He who smelt it dealt it.





Fab Foodie said:


> He who denied it supplied it ....





Markymark said:


> He who observed it served it.





Markymark said:


> She who deduced it produced it.





Fab Foodie said:


> He/She/It who blurted it squirted It .....





Markymark said:


> He who said the verse made the atmosphere worse.





Fab Foodie said:


> He who said the rhyme did the cryme ....





Markymark said:


> He who accuses blew the fuses.





Fab Foodie said:


> He who pulled the face polluted the space ....





Markymark said:


> Whoever resented it, presented it.





Fab Foodie said:


> He who enthused it diffused it .....





Markymark said:


> The slanderer made the gland error.





Markymark said:


> He who policed it released it





Fab Foodie said:


> He who detected it ejected it ....



 Honestly. Kids! 

Back on topic now please.


----------



## Markymark (5 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Honestly. Kids!
> 
> Back on topic now please.


He who......

Ok


Fffffft


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> He who......
> 
> Ok
> 
> ...


What was the topic?


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

You'll just have to imagine me riding.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 130854
> 
> 
> You'll just have to imagine me riding.


If you sink any more Snowballs, we'll imagine you falling into a hedge.


----------



## RedRider (5 Jun 2016)

For @Elybazza61



is that the12th century wall in the background?


----------



## Justinslow (5 Jun 2016)

Me and my mates 1983 aged 12, on a sponsored ride to school and back around 26 miles, me far left. Photo from the local paper.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> For @Elybazza61
> View attachment 130883
> is that the12th century wall in the background?



Yep,that's the one

Oh and you're going the wrong way


----------



## RedRider (6 Jun 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Yep,that's the one
> 
> Oh and you're going the wrong way


Ha ha, I nearly mentioned that in the post. I'm just a natural born rule breaker I guess


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jun 2016)

Different bike and wall.

This morning,New Square Cambridge.First ride sans mudguards;


----------



## hatler (7 Jun 2016)

South Downs Way dawn, last year.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jun 2016)

Err,probably


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2016)

Even Gary Neville's at it


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Who?




Dunno....


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jun 2016)

A little more recent picture from a ride with the kids.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jun 2016)

User said:


> You appear to have lost them


Ha, yes one of them was taking the pic, the other was loitering out of shot, see "your kids on bikes" thread.....,,,


----------



## Markymark (10 Jun 2016)

Who's the guy pulling you?


----------



## User482 (10 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> Who's the guy pulling you?



Some total nobber. He's not even wearing a helmet.


----------



## Spinney (10 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> Some total nobber. He's not even wearing a helmet.


He looks a lot younger than you as well...


----------



## User482 (10 Jun 2016)

Spinney said:


> He looks a lot younger than you as well...



The photo's a year old.


----------



## Spinney (10 Jun 2016)

Do you keep your avatar pic in your attic?


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2016)

Our monthly all year evening intro ride, enjoying one of King's Lynn's cycle tracks... only one hard hat on the ride IIRC


----------



## tommaguzzi (27 Jun 2016)

This is me 'sans casque' in the French Alps


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 130593




Faversham?


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Jun 2017)

At the start of my first 200 km ride on Tuesday


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jun 2017)

I'd love to, but it wouldn't end well.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2017)

Metal on Metal


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Metal on Metal
> View attachment 357287


More like mental on metal....


----------



## palinurus (15 Jun 2017)

fark it, can't find one where I'm actually riding.


----------



## Old jon (15 Jun 2017)

There are not many pictures of me at all. But someone asked, so here it is . 
. .


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jun 2017)

palinurus said:


> fark it, can't find one where I'm actually riding.
> 
> View attachment 357290



Your shed is missing one roof.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2017)

Here's a pair, me on my fixed on a forum ride and me on my Verenti raising money for the local hospice.


----------



## Ian H (15 Jun 2017)

Admittedly I had just finished cycling (after 24hrs), but there you go.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jun 2017)

Does riding a recumbent trike count?


----------



## VintageRuby (20 Jun 2017)

Not actually cycling, but about to set off


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> View attachment 358184
> Not actually cycling, but about to set off


....about to set off what exactly?


----------



## VintageRuby (20 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....about to set off what exactly?


on a bike ride


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> on a bike ride


Oh, OK. Without wearing a helmet of course.....


----------



## VintageRuby (20 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh, OK. Without wearing a helmet of course.....


or much else if this heat carries on haha


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jun 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> or much else if this heat carries on haha


I'm sure there's a thread for that somewhere...


----------



## VintageRuby (21 Jun 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm sure there's a thread for that somewhere...


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2017)

VintageRuby said:


>


You're ok, the WNBR 2017 (in London anyhow) was just over a week ago....
Newcastle in July!


----------



## VintageRuby (21 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You're ok, the WNBR 2017 (in London anyhow) was just over a week ago....
> Newcastle in July!


Well stranger things have happened lol though I don't want to give the poor unfortunate soul behind me heart failure


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> Well stranger things have happened lol though I don't want to give the poor unfortunate soul behind me heart failure


All of humankind will be there, I shouldn't worry....


----------



## postman (24 Jun 2017)




----------



## postman (24 Jun 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> View attachment 358855


Which one is you?


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Which one is you?



I was going through a purple patch.It was a good - year for cycling.I wasn't tired at all.


----------



## palinurus (7 Oct 2017)

palinurus said:


> fark it, can't find one where I'm actually riding



Now I've got one. Had to balance the phone on a tree and use the timer.


----------



## Ian H (7 Oct 2017)

Southern France, fourth day.












Oui-Pers ride



__ Ian H
__ 7 Oct 2017


----------



## hoxtonhopper (10 Nov 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (10 Nov 2017)

Here is Mrs Dave riding a Boris Bidet Bike






Unfortunately she managed to get through before the deluge!


----------

